# Features that the A3 should offer...



## psychoart (Feb 21, 1999)

It's great to know that the A3 comes with heated rear seats as optional because that's something that I have been considering for my next purchase. Yet, I haven't heard that the audio system will come with a self-adjusting volume that other audio systems offer now in the aftermarket. Considering that the audio system will be Bose in the A3, it should come with an "auto-volume."








Another feature that I would really love to have is the distance sensing cruise control. If the A3 have those as options, it would be the first class in that segment.








Other things that I don't recall reading are the power retractable side mirrors, and the memorized side mirrors and driver seat positions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

